# Who is training for first Triathlon in 2012?



## 007fair (26 Nov 2011)

Seems there are a few members who, like me, are aiming for their first Tri in 2012. I like the idea of being part of a (virtual)group of people with a similar goal. Helps my motivation.

I am still learning to swim (I am up to about 300 meters front crawl) so this is my challenge over the winter. Then will try my first try in Spring or early summer next year. Fingers crossed! 

So who is also aiming for their first tri next year and what stage are they at in their training?
which Tri will be your first?


----------



## gambatte (26 Nov 2011)

Oooo am I first to sign up?
Run up to marathon. Obviously cycle, but mainly an irregular commuter. Swimming....learning. I've just done my first aquathon. 400m in the pool then out for a 4ish mile run. Its the 1st in a series of 6 over the winter.
I've not decided which tri to try, but I'm figuring a sprint and a couple of standards over next summer.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Nov 2011)

007fair said:


> I am still learning to swim (I am up to about 300 meters front crawl) so this is my challenge over the winter. Then will try my first try in Spring or early summer next year. Fingers crossed!


 
My main tip is to concentrate on technique. Don't worry about distances yet and get someone to teach you how to swim efficiently.


----------



## 007fair (28 Nov 2011)

gambatte said:


> Oooo am I first to sign up?
> Run up to marathon. Obviously cycle, but mainly an irregular commuter. Swimming....learning. I've just done my first aquathon. 400m in the pool then out for a 4ish mile run. Its the 1st in a series of 6 over the winter.
> I've not decided which tri to try, but I'm figuring a sprint and a couple of standards over next summer.


1st and only so far ! I think i'll try the 400meter one first then decide on a Sprint after that


----------



## 007fair (28 Nov 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> My main tip is to concentrate on technique. Don't worry about distances yet and get someone to teach you how to swim efficiently.


So everyone keep saying Its getting there ..When tired though the technique starts to fall apart


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Nov 2011)

I have only recently learned to swim front crawl and do several lenghts without holding for breath in almost cardiac arrest at the other end of the pool. I found that I was trying to go too fast and got myself too breathless. I slowed down, a l o t as much as i could just to try and achieve more lenghts and concentrate on the technique. Once I started slowing down I could do more lenghts each time I went swimming. Now I can do as many as I can and looking to imrpove my speed, see my other thread.

I did my first Sprint Tri (400m/20k/6k) this year (for fun) and am planning to do 1 a month from spring to end of summer aiming for a Olympic as my last one!


----------



## PalmerSperry (11 Dec 2011)

007fair said:


> So who is also aiming for their first tri next year and what stage are they at in their training?
> which Tri will be your first?


 
Vaguely aiming at a triathlon for next year. Almost finished the 8 week beginner course at my local pool (1 more lesson left), and have progressed quite well if I say so myself! (Though since the instructor says I should move up the intermediate class next time, I guess they're saying it too?) Now if I could just get the whole breathing thing working when I'm doing front crawl!

Not too worried about the cycling side of things, even if I will likely be the person turning up to a triathlon with the audax bike! (i.e. hub dynamo & lights, and mudguards!  ) Do need to work on the running a bit, but that's mainly a matter of buying some appropriate footwear and getting out there!

Going to get around to joining the local triathlon club next year too.

Did a Mountain duathlon last year in Austria, which was incredibly hard work and in which I came comprehensively *last* but enjoyed immensely!


----------



## dongo (1 Jan 2012)

After a few lessons I can just about swim a length of breaststroke, can't swim a full length of crawl (I have to stop in order to breath without drinking pool water ). 1st triathlon booked for Derby in September, so I've a little while to learn. 

I have a personal reason for competing, my Dad was taking part with me in the relay there last year, he went out on the bike leg and his heart just stopped. He never liked to leave a thing unfinished so I'm going to finish it for him this year and try to raise a few bob for the British Heart foundation in the process.


----------



## 007fair (3 Jan 2012)

dongo said:


> After a few lessons I can just about swim a length of breaststroke, can't swim a full length of crawl (I have to stop in order to breath without drinking pool water ). 1st triathlon booked for Derby in September, so I've a little while to learn.
> 
> I have a personal reason for competing, my Dad was taking part with me in the relay there last year,* he went out on the bike leg and his heart just stopped*. He never liked to leave a thing unfinished so I'm going to finish it for him this year and try to raise a few bob for the British Heart foundation in the process.


Gee All the best for your tri Dongo.


----------



## 007fair (2 Feb 2012)

booked my first Tri Bit ambitious being an open SEAwater swim ! But it looks fun and was featured on the BBC adventure show last year
I need to do a couple of novice or sprints before this just to be sure I won't die .


----------



## xxmimixx (6 Feb 2012)

I was training for 4 sprint events this year till I got




so now is all on hold


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Feb 2012)

I am  Haven't picked an event yet though but September is likely(pool swim). I'm relearning how to swim and building confidence after 10yrs + out of the water,I was always decent but never strong. Run isn't particularly bad I guess but overall bike is by a huge margin my strongest discipline.


----------



## xxmimixx (20 Feb 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I am  Haven't picked an event yet though but September is likely(pool swim). I'm relearning how to swim and building confidence after 10yrs + out of the water,I was always decent but never strong. Run isn't particularly bad I guess but overall bike is by a huge margin my strongest discipline.


 
Well then you are more than halfway there as I believe the bike IS THE most important discipline of them all!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Well then you are more than halfway there as I believe the bike IS THE most important discipline of them all!



 Water confidence need major work,I dont particularly feel comfortable with my face in water,it tends to lead to a bit of panic and desire to breathe,which since I dont have gills,just ruins the length  I used to be able to surface dive the deepend for the rubber brick no problem at all,but that was primary/high school era so many moons ago. Waiting for advanced adult classes to begin again


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (26 Feb 2012)

I am  .. Going to strive for top 20 places contention too, always seem to have these silly ideas in my head to motivate myself and try and run with the elite. Cycling is my strongest, but Ive always been a strong swimmer and I used to place top positions in local XC running events. Lets hope I can put it all together on the day, looking forward to it. Good Luck all.


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Feb 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> I am  .. Going to strive for top 20 places contention too, always seem to have these silly ideas in my head to motivate myself and try and run with the elite. Cycling is my strongest, but Ive always been a strong swimmer and I used to place top positions in local XC running events. Lets hope I can put it all together on the day, looking forward to it. Good Luck all.


 

I think what you need to work on is confidence, as if you are a strong cyclist and swimmer, and fast xc runner then you have are better than you think you are!


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (28 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> I think what you need to work on is confidence, as if you are a strong cyclist and swimmer, and fast xc runner then you have are better than you think you are!


 
Aye, try not to get too over confident though... nothing worse than have your ass kicked by elite experienced 60 year olds when you were acting like you were going to win. Its a fairly low profile triathlon though in the mumbles swansea, there will probably be a few hard core guys there ... I just need to find out how it affects your body on the day. Lots of block training to prepare, might do a few full triathlon length training sessions to see.


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Feb 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> Aye, try not to get too over confident though... nothing worse than have your ass kicked by elite experienced 60 year olds when you were acting like you were going to win. Its a fairly low profile triathlon though in the mumbles swansea, there will probably be a few hard core guys there ... I just need to find out how it affects your body on the day. Lots of block training to prepare, might do a few full triathlon length training sessions to see.


 
I know what you mean but feeling positive about yourself and your abilities will help. It doesnt matter if a 60 years old elite finishes in a quicker time. You do the best you can do, this is race against yourself not others. As long you have give it 100% then you should be happy with the results 
It takes a lot of gut just to participate in these events, Im not the fastest or fittest but at least I am doing it and not moaning and finding excuses for why I shouldnt be doing it, and have many of them ready. If I focus on other people achievements I would never get anywhere, but as long as I put all my efforts in it, I know I can only get better.


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (28 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> I know what you mean but feeling positive about yourself and your abilities will help. It doesnt matter if a 60 years old elite finishes in a quicker time. You do the best you can do, this is race against yourself not others. As long you have give it 100% then you should be happy with the results
> It takes a lot of gut just to participate in these events, Im not the fastest or fittest but at least I am doing it and not moaning and finding excuses for why I shouldnt be doing it, and have many of them ready. If I focus on other people achievements I would never get anywhere, but as long as I put all my efforts in it, I know I can only get better.


 
Thats a good way to look at it. Im certainly confident in my abilities, im just an extremely competitive person too! I always aim to be the best.. just built into my nature, cant help it sometimes. But I will be happy with myself when i complete it regardless of how I do, Ive set myself a time goal, so I hope I can get below that rather than trying to compete with others.


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Feb 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> Ive set myself a time goal, so I hope I can get below that rather than trying to compete with others.


 
You hit the nail on the head! Look forward to hearing how it goes, and have no doubt you will do well


----------



## Maylian (5 Mar 2012)

Well I completed my first tri yesterday, it was only a sprint event but very proud to have done it. I think I'm a pretty good swimmer but if you're new to this as I am and have to do the swim in a pool be wary since its pretty choppy in there with all the other competitors churning up the water.

I'm every so slightly disappointed that 5 minutes into my bike ride the seat post wasn't done up tight enough and dropped which ruined my bike and wore out my legs for the run. Despite that was great fun and will definitely will sign up for more.


----------



## amasidlover (11 Mar 2012)

Well, having lost a lot of weight since last summer I feel its feasible that I could have a go at a triathlon this year. I'm thinking of doing a sprint distance one to start, there is one coming up in Wilmslow in mid May - so that would give me 8 weeks to train.

I currently commute about 8.5 miles per day, 5 days a week and do this in around 40 mins (with panniers, hub dynamo and traffic lights to contend with...)

I was a reasonably strong swimmer in my youth and swam 2k on a number of occasions, I haven't however swum other than recreational messing about in a pool for a fair while.

Running is where I'm really a bit concerned, running has always been something I've been poor at; fundamentally I seem not to be able to do it very well - I was never great at school sports, but felt I could keep 'in touch' in most disciplines unless they involved running, particularly short distances. Once the distances hit a mile or so then I was at the back end of average... I tried running again a couple of years ago (before losing the weight) and had incredibly bad shin splints within a half mile (something I also suffer from when walking very quickly).

I suspect I need gait analysis and the right shoes plus a very careful build up. And the careful build up is what I'm really unsure about; I've found very gentle introductory training programs for running alone and I've found 8-week training programs for triathlon, but they don't take into account doing 40 mins on the bike 5 days a week. I'm sure I could do some of the programs along side the commute, but it seems pointless to do a 'program' when I'd be essentially ignoring the cycling component...

So I'm thinking I have a few options:

1) Bodge a plan together myself for 8 weeks - run 3 times per week building up the distance by a few hundred meters each week until I hit 6k, cycle 26k once a fortnight as part of a 'brick' just to keep on top of the distance and get used to doing different disciplines in one seesion, swim once a week.

2) Forget about the Wilmslow triathlon and find a very gentle running program to get me on top of running first, then continue the search for a training program that would work well alongside the commuting (or revert to 1).

3) Find a coach and get some proper advice. (I have discounted a club on the grounds that I'm quite restricted as to when I could train - it would likely be before/part of my morning commute; most clubs train in the evenings).


----------



## GSteptoe (11 Mar 2012)

Hi. I'm fast approaching my 25th birthday and I want to have done a triathlon by the time I'm 26. I used to train with a swimming club four times a week in my younger years but unfortunately gave it all up when I was about 15. I've recently been back in a pool and it's a lot harder than I remembered! I currently cycle between 150 and 200 miles a week and I do a 5.5k run nearly every day so I'm very keen to undertake one of the sprint triathlons mentioned on this thread. I didn't even know they existed so thanks!

What I really want to do is build my own triathlon bike. I was wondering if anyone had attempted something like that and had any tips or pointers? My aim is to build it within a budget of £800. I regularly re-build vintage bikes for myself/friends/families so tool-wise and know-how (hopefully!) I should be ok but the world of modern, competetive parts is bewildering. To start - can anyone recommend a good-quality affordable frame? Also, does anyone know if there is a considerable advantage to building/buying a triathlon-specific bike as opposed to a regular road frame? My triathlon pursuits will probably only ever be amateur so I'm wondering whether it's worth the investment...


----------



## xxmimixx (13 Mar 2012)

GSteptoe said:


> Hi. I'm fast approaching my 25th birthday and I want to have done a triathlon by the time I'm 26. I used to train with a swimming club four times a week in my younger years but unfortunately gave it all up when I was about 15. I've recently been back in a pool and it's a lot harder than I remembered! I currently cycle between 150 and 200 miles a week and I do a 5.5k run nearly every day so I'm very keen to undertake one of the sprint triathlons mentioned on this thread. I didn't even know they existed so thanks!
> 
> What I really want to do is build my own triathlon bike. I was wondering if anyone had attempted something like that and had any tips or pointers? My aim is to build it within a budget of £800. I regularly re-build vintage bikes for myself/friends/families so tool-wise and know-how (hopefully!) I should be ok but the world of modern, competetive parts is bewildering. To start - can anyone recommend a good-quality affordable frame? Also, does anyone know if there is a considerable advantage to building/buying a triathlon-specific bike as opposed to a regular road frame? My triathlon pursuits will probably only ever be amateur so I'm wondering whether it's worth the investment...


 
Hi GSteptoe
it all depends what distances tri's you want to do. I know you say you only want to do 'amateur' but anyone with some training can do an olimpic or even half iron, they'll just do it in a 'poor' time.
From what you describe, you have it all going for you, the swimming, even though you have given up at 15 , you might have lost some fitness and stamina but I doubt you lost the skills you gained over many years. Must be a bit like cycling once you learn you wont forget. So I have no doubt you will get back into that in no time. Cycling seems pretty good to me. Running 5k a day seems good as well for a Sprint - how long does it takes you to run it? If you want to do more you will need to Run longer distances.

With regards to the bike if you only want to do Sprints and Olimpics then it would be nice to have a Tri Specific bike, as well as a 'training' bike.
If you do any longer distances you would find that is not really comfortable to stay on the tri bike position for 50 miles or so. If you have only one bike I would recommend having a road bike and putting aero bars on it. I can go in more depth with this if you need but dont want to overload you with information. But if you have any more specific questions just fire away, Im sure you will get plenty of advice here.


----------



## amasidlover (14 Mar 2012)

Well, I've made a start - have been to Royles in Wilmslow for gait analysis and bought some running shoes; I've combined some sprint triathlon training programs, couch to 5k for the running to try and build the running very slowly and cut down some of the cycling from the original program as I'll be cycling 8 miles a day anyway for commuting... So I'll see how that goes and if the running goes ok for the first couple of weeks I'll be putting in my entry for the Wilmslow Triathlon!


----------



## gambatte (14 Mar 2012)

Plan is a long term thing. Don't stress about 'getting there' too soon. I was 45 last year and I have this loose idea of doing an Ironman by the time I'm 50. Gives me 5 years (I can do maths too!)
Obviously goals and targets can shift.....
Plan is:
this year, 2012, sprints maybe an Oly, but more do a few individual sport events. I already run, so its just bike and swim. I'm doing the Swimathon, maybe the Big Swim. I'm looking at sportives and audax for the bike. Keep it fun and 'mix it up'
Next year 2013
sprints, but more Olys, maybe even a 70.3, maybe a marathon
2014 - 70.3 definite.... vague possiblity of IM
2015 - IM
I've done a few aquathons over this winter. The same event repeated. A club series, 400m swim followed by approx 4 mile run.
and
I've now entered my first tri. The Hathersage Hilly. Based in the Peak District, so the bike and run aren't going to be the flattest! However, it's a pool swim sprint, just over 400m.
I'm looking at doing the Doncaster Triathlon in September, Olympic distance. Maybe the Humber sprint later?


----------



## Arsen Gere (14 Mar 2012)

amasidlover, don't worry too much about your first event. It will be a bit of whir. Triathlon involves so much kit and things going on in such a short space of time with so many people the first one is best treat like a training event. It will be a bit scary at first, but once it is in the bag you can get more competitive in other events, once you are hooked !

Becareful with the running, this is where people get injured. Stretching is more important for the run than anything else.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Arsen Gere (14 Mar 2012)

gambatte, I'm 51 I've done two full seasons of triathlons and I am attempting my first IM this year. What I did last year was to line up the Kielder marathon at the end of the year. So if it was a disaster it did not interfere with other stuff I wanted to do. Nice event with all abilities, plus it's harder than anything you will get in an IM. No I did not get the bus.


----------



## gambatte (14 Mar 2012)

Ta... October? I'll bear it in mind. 
More than likely IM will be Outlaw - nice and local
I've done marathons the last couple of years. However last year wasn't fun. I trained for the White Peak. Got talking to a lass who said she was going for the same pace. .... she wasn't. I ignored the signs and I blew up big time at 18 miles. I finished, but with a PW
Daft thing was, 2 days later I entered the Robin Hood (in anger). Not the best motivation. 4 weeks before RH I realised I wasn't having fun. All I was doing was training for a marathon, not enjoying it. So I called it a day and prioritised improving my swimming.
Thats why, this year, no long running races. 15 mile maximum. Get used to the individual disciplines.


----------



## 007fair (14 Mar 2012)

gambatte said:


> Ta... October? I'll bear it in mind.
> More than likely IM will be Outlaw - nice and local
> I've done marathons the last couple of years. However last year wasn't fun. I trained for the White Peak. Got talking to a lass who said she was going for the same pace. .... she wasn't. I ignored the signs and I blew up big time at 18 miles. I finished, but with a PW
> Daft thing was, 2 days later I entered the Robin Hood (in anger). Not the best motivation. 4 weeks before RH I realised I wasn't having fun. *All I was doing was training for a marathon, not enjoying it. So I called it a day and prioritised improving my swimming.*
> *Thats why, this year, no long running races. 15 mile maximum. Get used to the individual disciplines*.


+1 thats the beauty of Tri's. The exercise can be actually enjoyable.
My marathon training was a challenge more than anything else.


----------



## GSteptoe (15 Mar 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Hi GSteptoe
> it all depends what distances tri's you want to do. I know you say you only want to do 'amateur' but anyone with some training can do an olimpic or even half iron, they'll just do it in a 'poor' time.
> From what you describe, you have it all going for you, the swimming, even though you have given up at 15 , you might have lost some fitness and stamina but I doubt you lost the skills you gained over many years. Must be a bit like cycling once you learn you wont forget. So I have no doubt you will get back into that in no time. Cycling seems pretty good to me. Running 5k a day seems good as well for a Sprint - how long does it takes you to run it? If you want to do more you will need to Run longer distances.
> 
> ...


 
I'm thinking of starting with a sprint distance triathlon this summer building towards an olympic distance event by April 2013. According to my Run Keeper iphone app (which I strongly recommend to anyone thinking of doing any sort of running and it's free - can track your exact distance, time, etc. and even maps your route for you) I run 5.45K in 25 minutes.

At the moment I've got a fixie bike and a 16-speed geared bike but both I built using vintage frames so not really suitable for triathlon training I don't think, but having given it some thought since I posting I think it would be definitely worthwhile having a tri-specific bike. I was reading that the angles on the frame are designed so that the rider's exercise will have more emphasis on a slightly different muscle group than when they are running or something? as I say I'd like to build one on a budget of £800 but where to start? Can you recommend an affordable, good quality frame?


----------



## suew (15 Mar 2012)

I'm doing my first sprint triathlon mid may with a try a tri the week before which I'm using as a practice run. Was planning to do one a couple of years ago then got pregnant and same again last year so with two little ones finding time to train is hard but really want the challenge of completing a triathlon and to give me the motivation to get fit again. Just aiming to finish my first one and then hopefully start getting competitive after that. Don't have any particular strength or experience in any discipline so a complete newbie although I have been going to the gym regularly for a while.


----------



## amasidlover (16 Mar 2012)

Wow! My wife and I could barely find the energy to get our clothes on with the seams on the inside in the first few months after having our son! I'm seriously impressed that you're doing a triathlon... Although in hindsight, he did sleep in the pushchair so I suppose I could have combined the run training with that!


----------



## LCDEvents (21 Mar 2012)

Have you already signed up for a triathlon? Having something to aim for really helps with motivation and training. Build up your fitness slowly over the 3 months or so before your event and most of all just enjoy yourself both in training and during the event. And as mentioned above, a postive attitude works wonders


----------



## edwardd67 (27 Mar 2012)

I will be 44 in May this year , I'm doing the Etap Caledonia 13th May -Birthday 22nd may then a few days after my Birthday i'll be attempting my first triathlon . Aberfeldy 27th May.
Training going well --swim going well, bike not a problem---- but i hate running.

Good luck guys


----------



## rich87 (30 Mar 2012)

looks like i'm a bit late to this party, but i've made the switch from cycling to triathlon in 2012. not sure i can even really call myself a cyclist having only taken it up a couple of years ago and relatively still a complete novice.

still, without letting that fact hold me back, i've signed up to the UK ironman race in july this year. training's been going well so far, although a bit inconsistent of late with an early season set of 4 events over 5 weeks. had a few days rest now and back into the next block of training.

swimming's probably the leg that is going to be most challenging for me, having no background in this. slightly worried about open water swimming in the washing machine effect. however, i'm looking at it from the point of view that even if i'm mile back coming out of the water it's unlikely to be much more than 5-10 mins such is the nature of the swim leg, which can easily be made up across the cycle and run so i'm just aiming to survive the swim to be honest.

otherwise it's the transitions that need to be worked on, anyone got any good tips? have no idea about laying kit out in a specific manner etc and the order of doing things. guess it's just going to take a few practice goes to see what works for me.

if you want to keep an eye on my season, i'm trying to keep this as up to date as possible......www.richardwestover.com


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Apr 2012)

You are never too late and Welcome to the Forum  If you want to train for open water swimming Leybourne Lakes open for swimming on the 15th of April I believe. Good luck with all your events


----------



## gambatte (4 Apr 2012)

Also checkout the openwater swimming society (better contact through facebook) I've got intouch with one of the loose groups attached to them and have been openwater swimming for the last month


----------



## Mrbez (4 Apr 2012)

I have signed up to my first triathlon in June, the Blenheim. 

750m swim, 20km cycle and 5km run. 

Not too challenging I don't think, and it should be good for my first time? 

I will be fine with the cycle and the run, but any advice for the swim?

I would consider myself a strong swimmer, but how can I improve my stamina in the water?


----------



## Arsen Gere (5 Apr 2012)

Mrbez,
Good luck with your first event. I would not worry too much about the race part of it, it's more of a learning experience.
What I do for swimming stamina is a long slow swim once a week, just as you would for the run and the bike.
If you get a chance to swim the course before the race, take it. It is a confidence builder.

I tend to take it a bit easier on the swim and go hard on the bike/run section. I like to feel in control and if I get bumped or swallow water from someone else's wake I can recover quickly if I am not flat out. I saw one recommendation to swim at 80-90% of what you can do in a swim TT or you can lose up to 17% on the bike leg.

http://www.swimmingscience.net/2009/11/effects-of-swim-speed-on-triathlon-time.html

Drafting in the water is legal so there is no harm letting a stronger swimmer plow on and sit right behind him.

HTH


----------



## 007fair (10 Apr 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Mrbez,
> ..*What I do for swimming stamina is a long slow swim once a week,* just as you would for the run and the bike.
> 
> HTH


+1


----------



## 2old2care (12 Apr 2012)

GSteptoe said:


> Hi. I'm fast approaching my 25th birthday and I want to have done a triathlon by the time I'm 26. I used to train with a swimming club four times a week in my younger years but unfortunately gave it all up when I was about 15. I've recently been back in a pool and it's a lot harder than I remembered! I currently cycle between 150 and 200 miles a week and I do a 5.5k run nearly every day so I'm very keen to undertake one of the sprint triathlons mentioned on this thread. I didn't even know they existed so thanks!
> 
> What I really want to do is build my own triathlon bike. I was wondering if anyone had attempted something like that and had any tips or pointers? My aim is to build it within a budget of £800. I regularly re-build vintage bikes for myself/friends/families so tool-wise and know-how (hopefully!) I should be ok but the world of modern, competetive parts is bewildering. To start - can anyone recommend a good-quality affordable frame? Also, does anyone know if there is a considerable advantage to building/buying a triathlon-specific bike as opposed to a regular road frame? My triathlon pursuits will probably only ever be amateur so I'm wondering whether it's worth the investment...


I've seen a lady compete in a Triathlon using a shopping bike complete with wicker shopping basket!!! Honestly if I can find the Photo online I'll try and post a link.


----------



## 2old2care (12 Apr 2012)

Mrbez said:


> I have signed up to my first triathlon in June, the Blenheim.
> 
> 750m swim, 20km cycle and 5km run.
> 
> ...


I go to a coached Masters swimming session, and the coach say's the best way to build swimming stamina is to swim as much as possible.


----------



## amasidlover (20 Apr 2012)

So I've signed up for the Wilmslow triathlon in May, but I have 2 really silly questions that I just can't seem to find the answers to...

1) Its a pool swim of 400m in a 25m pool - am I expected to count the lengths accurately or will someone tell me when I'm done?

2) The entry fee includes being provided with a timing chip; but I've seen timing chip holders on sale - the organisers don't mention anything about needing one (whereas they do mention race belts), so do I need a timing chip holder?


----------



## david1701 (20 Apr 2012)

Is 8 weeks silly to train for a first tri if you run a bit (but have never competed) and have never swum in an organised way?

On the upside it's a pretty easy one 500m sea swim, 11m on the bike (I commute that way sometimes cos it's pretty ) and a 3m run

On the downside I haven't been that wet for a great while......


----------



## Mrbez (21 Apr 2012)

Which triathlon David?


----------



## 007fair (21 Apr 2012)

david1701 said:


> Is 8 weeks silly to train for a first tri if you run a bit (but have never competed) and have never swum in an organised way?
> 
> On the upside it's a pretty easy one 500m sea swim, 11m on the bike (I commute that way sometimes cos it's pretty ) and a 3m run
> 
> On the downside I haven't been that wet for a great while......


If you are confident about the swim section (sea water, dark, people hitting you etc)then whats to loose?


----------



## david1701 (21 Apr 2012)

007fair said:


> If you are confident about the swim section (sea water, dark, people hitting you etc)then whats to loose?




I'm confident with being in the sea, not really sure about the rest of the swimming thing will ask around tomorrow on the club run.

How do you guys handle transitions? A trisuit looks like overkill for the distance (and a little like a borat thong) so do you swim in trunks then grab running shorts and a t shirt to ride/run in swapping shoes over?

I guess a wetsuit is unnecessarily slow for a July swim in the Atlantic....


----------



## teletext45 (22 Apr 2012)

I'm training for a local triathlon in my local town. 400m swim, 20k cycle and a 5k run. I've just bought some running shoes and tri shorts....... kinda forgot how to swim...... been 12 years lol.
Well i'm just going to do it for myself and see how i do!


----------



## Mrbez (23 Apr 2012)

Teletext, will you swim in the tri shorts? And then keep these on for the rest of the race?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Apr 2012)

MrBez. That is generally how its done,nudity = disqualification


----------



## Mrbez (23 Apr 2012)

Thanks. 

So do I need to wear some shorts under my wetsuit? 

Also, any other ideas on where I could get a wetsuit for the event? Hire is around £55 and I'd rather not spend that amount if possible?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Apr 2012)

Mrbez said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So do I need to wear some shorts under my wetsuit?
> 
> Also, any other ideas on where I could get a wetsuit for the event? Hire is around £55 and I'd rather not spend that amount if possible?


Hiring is cheaper than buying. If you need a wetsuit it's safe to assume that the swim is open water. Use the time before the tri to find what works for you.

ie: speedos and then put running shorts + top on in T1
2 piece tri-suit
1 piece tri-suit

The latter two you would wear for the whole event obviously,and will be much faster and easier than trying to put layers on over wet skin.

Check particular rules but usually torso must remain covered and absolutely no nudity in transition.


----------



## Part time cyclist (24 Apr 2012)

Done a 30k bike ride followed straight away with a 5k run just need to swim now


----------



## xxmimixx (25 Apr 2012)

Well done PTC


----------



## Part time cyclist (25 Apr 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Well done PTC



Thanks


----------



## VamP (4 May 2012)

Mrbez said:


> I have signed up to my first triathlon in June, the Blenheim.
> 
> 750m swim, 20km cycle and 5km run.
> 
> ...


 

I will likely see you there. Always dismissed the notion of doing a tri on account of being unable to swim. Now I am nursing a hamstring tendon injury, so can't run or cycle, but the local parish has asked me to step into their relay team - for the swim leg!

I figured pushing outside my comfort zone can't be a bad thing, so I am now training up  With 5 weeks to go, I figure any gains I am going to make will be primarily in technique, so that's going to be my focus. Learning to breathe properly would be a good start.

Wet suit now ordered, definitely want to get as much open water practice as possible. Looking into getting some technique coaching as well.

Last night jumped in a pool with swimming intent (as opposed to horsing around with the kids intent) for the first time in 20 years. Did the 750m in one piece to see if completing it would present problems. Around 17m 30s. Not great but at least I should not let the team down. Now let's see if I can improve on that in the next 5 weeks 

If this works out like I hope it might, I will look at doing some full tri's later on in the year, once the hamstring has settled.


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 May 2012)

Triuk will hire you a suit for 85 for the season 100 if sent to you. then you get t keep it so 100 and you have a wetsuit!
http://www.triuk.com/products/foor/foor-classic-2011


----------



## Martinm (4 May 2012)

amasidlover said:


> So I've signed up for the Wilmslow triathlon in May, but I have 2 really silly questions that I just can't seem to find the answers to...
> 
> 1) Its a pool swim of 400m in a 25m pool - am I expected to count the lengths accurately or will someone tell me when I'm done?
> 
> 2) The entry fee includes being provided with a timing chip; but I've seen timing chip holders on sale - the organisers don't mention anything about needing one (whereas they do mention race belts), so do I need a timing chip holder?


 
From the instructions I've received for my first Tri in Cornwall (Sunday 13th May is coming around REALLY quickly ), also pool swim, there are people counting at the poolside there but you are responsible for knowing how many laps/lengths you've done. They also say when there are two lengths to go the counter will put a pool float in the water as an indicator.

The timing chip should come with a velcro strap or other way of fastening but I'll be taking some gaffer tape just in case 

Hope this helps and good luck

Martin


----------



## MrJamie (4 May 2012)

Ive always thought about doing a Tri at some point, preferably once im in better shape. Ive been cycling very regularly for approaching 2 years, but actually got into the fitness stuff with running 3 years ago so thats not such an obstacle and i used to swim 3-4 times a week until i gave it up at 14, not sure if thatll count for much other than water confidence. I get bored of running and focus cycling, then get sick of enforced cycling and switch focus back to running, so i think i might suit Tri/Duathlon training.

I guess most tri competitors are fairly serious and fit? not like running competitions where you get lots of sponsored slowbies who dont run and didnt train properly, and casual joggers. Typically I cycle 30-60km as a fitness ride, usually only run 5-10km but have done half marathon distance a few times (1:50-2hr ish) and one 17 miler. Im currently floating around 19stone, so expect to get better as that drops off. Id quite like to see a results listing to see how fast the slower competitors are in dua/tri.

The other thing is how much kit is required, I read someone saying about indoor swims ie. no wetsuit, and is everyone in lycra on road bikes?


----------



## xxmimixx (5 May 2012)

mr Mag00 said:


> Triuk will hire you a suit for 85 for the season 100 if sent to you. then you get t keep it so 100 and you have a wetsuit!
> http://www.triuk.com/products/foor/foor-classic-2011


 

that seems quite dear to me, here's alternative if Speedo suits you.

*SEASON HIRE* - Hire a 2012 Speedo wetsuit for the season (1st May - 3rd October 2012) for *£45* (plus refundable deposit of £75 plus P&P).​​https://shopdesq.imgstg.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=main&OrgID=7529​


----------



## mr Mag00 (6 May 2012)

eh? human race charge you 135 for everything inc delivery how is that cheaper than 100? i know 45 is cheaper than 85 but that 85 inc hire and deposit. human race is 45 + 75 deposit plus delivery= 135. with triuk you can go and try new ones on and save 15 hence the 85, human race you cannot. to me that is even cheaper than 135

oh well folks you have 2 options 100 (85) or 135 either way both are good price for a tri wetsuit, not not the best but great value nonetheless.


----------



## 007fair (15 May 2012)

Well that was my first Tri, Sun 13th .. it went Ok (no mishaps) and finished in just under 1hour 30 mins. Not OW though (thats next month) and I was very pleased about that. 

I was held up a bit in the swim but not much - it was either that or going into the next faster heat and holding others up. 

As it was cold most people were putting on at least 2 layers after the swim and I also wore socks. Generally there was lots of swearing at T1! I think I could save a minute or two at T1 with warmer weather.

Very wet and windy so the downhill section on the bike was a bit hairy. 


It was great to be involved and I loved the buzz. Am quite excited - and nervous - about the OW one next month. 
I very pleased to have 'found' triathlons - its more all over body fitness and less stressful on the joints than just running or cycling. 
I owe the guy who taught me to swim a few pints!


----------



## suew (15 May 2012)

Congratulations! I too completed my first triathlon on Sunday - it was a try a tri but was a great introduction to it especially as I don't get much time to train with a 1 year old and a 2 year old at home but I really enjoyed it and have my first sprint distance triathlon on Sunday.


----------



## xxmimixx (15 May 2012)

suew said:


> Congratulations! I too completed my first triathlon on Sunday - it was a try a tri but was a great introduction to it especially as I don't get much time to train with a 1 year old and a 2 year old at home but I really enjoyed it and have my first sprint distance triathlon on Sunday.


 
well done 

was it East Grinstead?? Whats next


----------



## amasidlover (15 May 2012)

Me too! I did my first on Sunday:
*Swim 400m - 8m 46s, T1 - 2m 51s, Cycle 15.09 miles - 46m 35s, T2 - 1m 11s, Run 3.9 miles - 32m 35s, Total 1 hr 32m 01s*

So not bad... The cycle was my first long ride on this, so I was very happy with the 19 mph - the swim was good, I'd expected to do 11 mins and ended up overtaking everyone in my heat; I can only imagine I'd been reading the clock wrong in practices... The run was fine, but my pacing was very poor - I didn't really have a feel for how far I had left at any point so ended up going slower round than I needed to.

But its a start!


----------



## 007fair (15 May 2012)

Amasidlover What distance was your Tri.? It looks like a mix of Novice, Sprint and Standard! Or is that just in scotland we use those tags?

Anyway sounds good. Nice to have one under the belt.


----------



## amasidlover (15 May 2012)

It was theoretically a sprint - it was the Wilmslow one; the swim was pool based and I think 400m is sprint distance for a pool based swim, the cycle was just over 24k which is about 4k too long for a sprint, the run was originally going to be 5.6k but a revised route came out near the time and it was 6.2k and included foot bridge crossings of a railway line and dual carriage way on both in and out so 4 sets of stairs to go up and down!

Thinking of doing the Buxton one in July, apparently it has hills...


----------



## xxmimixx (16 May 2012)

amasidlover said:


> Me too! I did my first on Sunday:
> *Swim 400m - 8m 46s, T1 - 2m 51s, Cycle 15.09 miles - 46m 35s, T2 - 1m 11s, Run 3.9 miles - 32m 35s, Total 1 hr 32m 01s*
> 
> So not bad... The cycle was my first long ride on this, so I was very happy with the 19 mph - the swim was good, I'd expected to do 11 mins and ended up overtaking everyone in my heat; I can only imagine I'd been reading the clock wrong in practices... The run was fine, but my pacing was very poor - I didn't really have a feel for how far I had left at any point so ended up going slower round than I needed to.
> ...


 

Well done Amasidlover, those are great times


----------



## david1701 (18 May 2012)

I am officially bottling out on mine as I feel far too unfit and am finding swimming exhausting (in a sea pool, not even in the actual sea) but I'm enjoying the training do I'm thinking to step it up a bit and go for next years tri.....


----------



## 007fair (18 May 2012)

probably right David. The swim should be fairly relaxing (or maybe thats just me not trying hard enough). I still have time to bottle out of my OW swim


----------



## david1701 (18 May 2012)

007fair said:


> probably right David. The swim should be fairly relaxing (or maybe thats just me not trying hard enough). I still have time to bottle out of my OW swim



I thought I was fit till I started


----------



## suew (22 May 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> well done
> 
> was it East Grinstead?? Whats next


Yep it was east grin stead and Sunday I did st Anne's triathlon in Lancashire in 1hr 33. Time to plan the next one now!


----------



## edwardd67 (27 May 2012)

Just turned 44 on Tuesday did my first triathlon today . Over all time 1 hour 35mins 44 secs.
Sprint distance 750 pool swim 17mins 05 secs T1 2mins 12 secs 20k cycle 43mins 34 secs T2 59 seconds 5k run 31mins 50 sec
Run was brutal 2.5 k uphill in blister heat 26 degrees


----------



## xxmimixx (29 May 2012)

edwardd67 said:


> Just turned 44 on Tuesday did my first triathlon today . Over all time 1 hour 35mins 44 secs.
> Sprint distance 750 pool swim 17mins 05 secs T1 2mins 12 secs 20k cycle 43mins 34 secs T2 59 seconds 5k run 31mins 50 sec
> Run was brutal 2.5 k uphill in blister heat 26 degrees


 

Well done on your first Triathlon, you will remember it forever  Those times are excellent for a first time and the weather is an extra challenge that you had to deal with and overcome very well by the results!


----------



## edwardd67 (30 May 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Well done on your first Triathlon, you will remember it forever  Those times are excellent for a first time and the weather is an extra challenge that you had to deal with and overcome very well by the results!


Still buzzin . Thanks


----------



## xxmimixx (30 May 2012)

You will be for a while still until you shift your focus on your next event 

I got my first 'serious' attempt to a Sprint Tri this Sunday and is slowly hitting me that is actually happening in a matter of days! Must not get the nerves the better of me, Im very anxious so when I go into the thinking panic mode I start to think about something else ....


----------



## edwardd67 (30 May 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> You will be for a while still until you shift your focus on your next event
> 
> I got my first 'serious' attempt to a Sprint Tri this Sunday and is slowly hitting me that is actually happening in a matter of days! Must not get the nerves the better of me, Im very anxious so when I go into the thinking panic mode I start to think about something else ....


Relax and enjoy. I know it's easier said than done.
I'm 44 years old and 18st so if i can do it anyone can.
Get there as early as you can and take your time setting up


----------



## xxmimixx (30 May 2012)

thanks Edward, ill let you all know how I get on


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Jun 2012)

Ok, had my first serious attempt to a Spring Tri,
It was early, it was cold, it was raining... but finished in 1.36.xx? still waiting for official results.
What could have gone better?
Swim= 2min+ than my standard pool swim which I can do regularly in 9 mins but as I expected the nerves got the better of me 
T1= 2 min + solely because I had to get DRESSED, and when I say get dressed I mean it! ...on top of my tri suit I put a long sleeve top, then a light running jacket, a Buff over my head and neck, gloves, socks... the works and I was STILL freezing thus did not really push myself on the bike. This is where I let myself down I didnt really want to be there and cycle. I did the cycle in 53 where all my 13m cycles take me about 45/47min.
T2= Better as all I had to do was dump bike/helmet and put my xc trainers on. Quick laces are a MUST now, had to stop twice to do them up!
Run= By this time I was all soaked all over.Run was in the woods very slimey and muddy, ups and down, but a lot of fun at times looked like a trainee ballerina avoiding dodgy grounds on tip toes.
All in all.... Cant wait for the next one in 3 weeks time!!


----------



## edwardd67 (5 Jun 2012)

Well done.
1+ quick laces a must


----------



## Daddydadbo (26 Jun 2012)

I have signed up for a try me in Kelso on the 12th August. I have friends who do triathons regularly and my cousin does Iron Man (nutter) and has lent me her Giant Alu series 6000 which is her hack bike as she has at least one carbon proper bike.

I swam 16 lengths on Sunday and did not ache the next day which was a nice surprise as I probably havent swum that any lentgths since I did my silver medallion 20+ years ago.

I tried a 5 mile cycle followed by 2 mile run and didnt cramp up which is apparently quite common and bearing in mind that cycle was on my 7 metric ton Apollo Mountain (cough) bike I was pretty chuffed. Just a case of getting better at cycling as I jog semi regularly up to half marathons and 10ks.

Nice to see others doing the same thing as me.

I do need to buy myself something half decent but with two kids and a lot of bills second hand will be my friend.


----------



## AlisterJ (4 Jul 2012)

I'm now starting training for some tris next year(and possibly later this year) which ,all being well ,will culminate in one of th uk ironmans n ext summer. Just now trying to sort out which bike to buy as it looks like im going to be spending a hell of a lot of time on it


----------



## AlisterJ (4 Jul 2012)

Daddydadbo said:


> I have signed up for a try me in Kelso on the 12th August. I have friends who do triathons regularly and my cousin does Iron Man (nutter) and has lent me her Giant Alu series 6000 which is her hack bike as she has at least one carbon proper bike.
> 
> I swam 16 lengths on Sunday and did not ache the next day which was a nice surprise as I probably havent swum that any lentgths since I did my silver medallion 20+ years ago.
> 
> ...


 lol....apollo mountain bike....thats what i've got sitting in the garage as well! mine must be better than yours as it only weighs 3tons


----------



## AlisterJ (4 Jul 2012)

AlisterJ said:


> lol....apollo mountain bike....thats what i've got sitting in the garage as well! mine must be better than yours as it only weighs 3tons


 BTW are you me in disguise.??.....my cousins are both ironman fans......one of them was the final finisher at Regensburg Germany 3 weeks ago look on you tube Suzy Jermyn Regensburg2012


----------



## Daddydadbo (5 Jul 2012)

I don't think I am you but if i had a split personality I wouldn't know would you? Or is it me? arrgh. 

Thankfully I managed to get a road bike that is much lighter and have been out on it and it makes a BIG difference.


----------



## Arsen Gere (5 Jul 2012)

@Alister I presume you have a background in sport of some kind as targeting an ironman in your first year is a big challenge. Not so much the distance but the things that catch you out like injuries that stop you training and set you back. Just a word of caution, so don't be put off though.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Jul 2012)

Purchased my race licence today :O Need to get in a few 750+ swim sessions to guage time for race entry. Don't want to be in too fast or slow a group.


----------



## AlisterJ (7 Jul 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> @Alister I presume you have a background in sport of some kind as targeting an ironman in your first year is a big challenge. Not so much the distance but the things that catch you out like injuries that stop you training and set you back. Just a word of caution, so don't be put off though.


hi Arsen...I managed London marathon in last year in 4.49 and a couple of halfs just over 2 hours. will be a completely different ball game after a swim and cycle though! Will be doing smaller events as soon as i get some miles in on my new bike !


----------



## AlisterJ (7 Jul 2012)

Daddydadbo said:


> I don't think I am you but if i had a split personality I wouldn't know would you? Or is it me? arrgh.
> 
> Thankfully I managed to get a road bike that is much lighter and have been out on it and it makes a BIG difference.


Got myself a new bike today cannondale caad8 sora ....lovely!!


----------



## Daddydadbo (8 Jul 2012)

AlisterJ said:


> hi Arsen...I managed London marathon in last year in 4.49 and a couple of halfs just over 2 hours. will be a completely different ball game after a swim and cycle though! Will be doing smaller events as soon as i get some miles in on my new bike !


 
My cousin does Iron Man and after the 2 mile swim and 112 mile cycle she did the marathon in 4 hours 5. Just so you know what sort of people you are up againt. I am planning to work my way up to a Half Iron Man as a 40th Birthday treat! I have never done a marathon but have done a few halfs in just over 2 hours with minimal training. To train for Iron Man you need to dedicate a LOT of your spare time, I know I will struggle with 2 young kids.

Best of luck though, but I would work your way up over a couple of years at least or you will risk serious injury.


----------



## edwardd67 (1 Sep 2012)

AlisterJ said:


> Got myself a new bike today cannondale caad8 sora ....lovely!!


Got the same bike --love it


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

007fair said:


> Seems there are a few members who, like me, are aiming for their first Tri in 2012. I like the idea of being part of a (virtual)group of people with a similar goal. Helps my motivation.
> 
> I am still learning to swim (I am up to about 300 meters front crawl) so this is my challenge over the winter. Then will try my first try in Spring or early summer next year. Fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


 just finished 2nd season: 1 x sprint plus 2 x olympic


----------



## DCLane (1 Nov 2012)

I'm looking at my first tri next year - the Skipton sprint tri in April and the Yorkshire one in July, Olympic distance.

Cycling's fine. Just got to (massively) improve my running - I run through the local park late at night and I know I'm getting better. The local muggers are giving up quicker


----------



## Benthedoon (10 Dec 2012)

I've signed up for my first tri next year, just a sprint but I'm battling through with several collapsed discs in the small of my back so running does sting a bit some days, that said, the OW swim is my main concern but training and more training should do the job, my wife is training for the London marathon next year so we're not seeing each other much at the moment but I suppose something has to give if you want to achieve your goals.


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2012)

I got caught taking a pee in the local swimming pool today.

The lifeguard shouted at me so loud, I nearly fell in.


----------



## Leightonr (4 Jan 2013)

Doing my first triathlon this year to mark my 50th birthday. I'm mainly a runner having run the London marathon in times between 4hr and 4hrs 20 minutes in each of the last 3 years. Got into the open water swimming last year and loved it and now just having some lessons to concentrate on technique. Cycling is my weak point - I am doing ther tris on my Specialized Secteur roadbike. I am entered in Blenheim Sprint in June and Ely half Ironman in August


----------



## Nofers (2 Feb 2013)

Booked for my first sprint tri in July , have not done any training at any discipline, do I need a proper trainer or can I just train myself, the distance seems short (ish).


----------

